# where are all the ringneck dove breeders?



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello guys, I am getting so frustrated because I cannot for the life of me find any ringneck dove breeders! I mean they are one of the best pet birds and yet I cannot find breeders for them. do any of you know of any good ringneck dove breeders? I have found one site that sells them, but they sell them like merchandise and I do not like that, you cannot even choose the sex or pick out a bird you like other then the general "color". Then I found 2 breeders and contacted them but one breeder told me to go some where else and didn't even bother to answer any of my other questions, and the other is rather rude and is acting like I am nothing but a big bother to them, and are refusing to send me any pictures of the doves or their aviary. I am at my wits end... what should I do guys? I feel like buying just some random bird that I don't even know where it is coming from or what it looks like over the internet sounds really stupid. isn't there any good ringneck dove breeders out there?

Help T-T


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry you are not having good luck in your quest for Ringneck Doves. You might want to consider adopting from a dove/pigeon rescue like MickaCoo (http://www.pigeonrescue.org/), checking your local animal shelters and humane societies, and also joining the doves-pigeons group at Yahoogroups (http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/doves-pigeons/).

Terry


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions TAW but I have already looked in my shelters and rescues near me and sadly there are no ringnecks anywhere.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I raise Ringnecks  In white, wild, blonde, and pied.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I raise Ringnecks  In white, wild, blonde, and pied.


Sweet! I will send you a privet message.


----------



## Veggieburger (Feb 11, 2014)

I sent you a message but your inbox is full. I'm interested in doves as well...


----------



## Veggieburger (Feb 11, 2014)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I raise Ringnecks  In white, wild, blonde, and pied.


I'm interested in doves as well. I sent you a pm but your inbox is full


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fluttershy,

Where do you live? There are lots of Ringneck doves around here fpr sale and adoption in the Mid-Atlantic area (Maryland, Delaware, Pennsylvania, NJ).

You should put your *State* in your *Location*, on your profile.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

How many are you guys looking for and where are you located ? I have white doves.


----------



## Veggieburger (Feb 11, 2014)

*Dove breeders*

Thanks guys. I think I found a good breeder in Ga. I'm in Virginia and she ships and has an indoor aviary with handfed babies so they are already tame. I'm excited and can't wait to get one.


----------



## hectorhootie (Jul 30, 2016)

*I'm Looking for Ringneck Doves Too*

Hello everyone,

I'm having the same difficulty as the op, I can't seem to locate any ringneck dove breeders in my area. I found a seller on BirdsNow but they have not responded to email or my phone call. I live in Baltimore, Maryland.

I have had my two parrots for close to 30 years and so it's important that I get a dove from a hookbill-free home or facility, and I don't want to buy from a pet store  . Anyway, I saw this thread and I'm hoping someone can help me find a nice little dove. Our dove passed away in 2012 and I still miss him. He was very affectionate and vocal. I'd like a young male, because I love the way they hoot & laugh. 

Thanks in advance!

d ~


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hectorhootie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm having the same difficulty as the op, I can't seem to locate any ringneck dove breeders in my area. I found a seller on BirdsNow but they have not responded to email or my phone call. I live in Baltimore, Maryland.
> 
> ...


*PLEASE start a new thread with your subject matter, as this is an old thread dating back to 2014. 

you can start a new thread in the following forum: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/ 

Thank you. *


----------



## danimaydial (8 mo ago)

Veggieburger said:


> *Dove breeders*
> 
> Thanks guys. I think I found a good breeder in Ga. I'm in Virginia and she ships and has an indoor aviary with handfed babies so they are already tame. I'm excited and can't wait to get one.


----------



## danimaydial (8 mo ago)

Can you email the breeder in GA info please. I am in Alabama and have been looking too with no luck. [email protected] thanks


----------



## danimaydial (8 mo ago)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I raise Ringnecks  In white, wild, blonde, and pied.


I sent a message to your email.


----------



## MLT00 (4 mo ago)

danimaydial said:


> I sent a message to your email.


 Hi there, were you able to get the info for the breeder in GA? If not, did you find any others in nearby states?


----------

